

Posterous tracker – downloading all of Posterous - sp332
http://tracker.archiveteam.org/posterous/

======
sp332
Just to be clear before you go to the trouble of downloading the client:
Posterous will ban your IP for a day if you do this. The bans happen at 50
minutes past the hour, so for example at 11:50 all the bots caught downloading
since 10:50 will be banned for a day.

Edit: on the other hand, the client is good for more than just Posterous, so
you might as well get it anyway :)

Edit2: OK if the tracker itself is down, you can get the client here
<https://archive.org/details/archiveteam-warrior>

~~~
r4vik
Why don't posterous/twitter just dump their data in a torrent instead of
making it hard?

~~~
nicholassmith
Mostly because it's a business asset, there's probably engineers clamouring to
just dump it to save dealing with bot crawlers.

------
ersii
If you would like to get involved and help out downloading Posterous - join
our projects IRC channel at EFNet, in the #preposterus channel. Please, do
read sp332's comment in this comment thread before joining up.

The downloaded data will of course be made available.

ArchiveTeam's main IRC channel is at #archiveteam (on EFNet).

------
StavrosK
I tried the backup feature yesterday, they said they'd email me my backups.
Still nothing.

~~~
siganakis
I've been waiting for my backup email for over a week. Pretty sure it's just a
pretty button with no code behind it.

~~~
nitrogen
I just had to go back to that page a couple of hours later and there was a
link to download a .zip file.

~~~
pnathan
same here.

